# Your favorite sad/depressing song?



## exile (May 23, 2008)

I was recently talking with a friend about songs we liked, and I suddenly realized not just that an awful lot of mine&#8212;perhaps most of them&#8212;are rather sad, even grim, but that very often, when I'm in a bleak kind of mood, I prefer to listen to this sort of music rather than anything cheerful or uplifting. I was curious whether other people found this to be true, and, for those of you who don't mind confiding this sort of thing, what your favorite depressing songs are. Anyone?


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2008)

*Somebody done someoone wrong song*, I just love that song


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2008)

Don't exactly know why but I get happily depressed listening to Springsteens 'Darkness on the edge of town'.


----------



## exile (May 23, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Don't exactly know why but *I get happily depressed* listening to Springsteens 'Darkness on the edge of town'.



Exactly what I had in mind, QG&#8212;very good way to put it! Impossible to explain to someone who doesn't already know just what you're talking about, but there it is...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen - Downbound Train http://sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/...-Springsteen/572F8F864AB8122548256871000EDEDC
Pink Floyd - Mother
Heart - How Deep It Goes
Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me

There's more but I can't think of 'em right now.


----------



## CoryKS (May 24, 2008)

Here Comes a Regular - The Replacements


----------



## Topeng (May 24, 2008)

Pictures of You - The Cure
Brick - Ben Folds Five
Time of Your Life - GreenDay
Iris - Live
Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## Darksoul (May 24, 2008)

-There are so many but then again, I am a goth;-)

1. U2's October is a short piece, but very powerful.
2. Jewel's Foolish Games is very haunting to me.
3. Springsteen's Streets of Philidelphia is knowing loss.
4. Queen's Who Wants To Live Forever...yeah, that one hurts everytime.
5. U2/Johnny Cash's The Wanderer, kinda enduring sadness to me.
6. Peter Murphy's I Fall With Your Knife.
7. Covenant's Invisible and Silent.
8. Sisters of Mercy's 1969.

-Oh hell, I'm going to stop now, this is depressing. I do encourage everyone to look up any song here that you are unfamiliar with. You won't be dissapointed.

Andrew


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2008)

Phew...a toughie.

3 top picks, in no order

Johnny Cash - Hurt
Genesis - Snowbound
Shadowfax - Lucky Mud


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

Brick is one of my favorites as well. Others are...
Haunted by Type O Negative
Hazard by Richard Marx
Endless Summer Nights by Richard Marx
Almost Paradise by Mike Reno and Ann Wilson

Those are a few. Of course my IPod has close to 5,000 songs on it and there is a steady mix of about everything on there.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2008)

My Immortal - Evanessence
Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
Bui Doi - Miss Saigon
The Parting Glass - Irish Traditional


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> *My Immortal - Evanessence*
> Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
> Bui Doi - Miss Saigon
> The Parting Glass - Irish Traditional


 

Ah yes.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 24, 2008)

It depends on what kind of depressed I am .  If I'm 'angry' depressed (fighting back rather than giving in) then my cures could range within:

"It's Easy" - Boston
"Ladder in my tights" - Amy Studt
"Symphony #40" - Mozart

Quite a contrast, I admit :lol:.

If I'm mourning my (all too many) dead friends then I might tend towards:

"Don't fear the Reaper" - Blue Oyster Cult
"Bat Out of Hell" - Meatloaf
"Cloudburst Flight" - Tangerine Dream

If I'm fighting off what Irene has so aptly named The Circling Black Dog of Despair then it's the likes of Evanescene's first album or, oddly enough, Bach flute and harpsichord  concerto's .


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 24, 2008)

Quite alot of Snow Patrol stuff.  But then they're the soundtrack to the video in my sig link.  Last years was Evanessence.

I cant hear it without wanting to throw up now.

Linkin park, What I've Done is good too.  The common theme tends to be angry/sad with me though!  Oh well.

I was listening to Pink Floyds the Wall album yesterday actually.  Pure, telling, genius but very depressing too in its own way!

Good thread exile.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2008)

Wow. There's too many for me to name. Alot have already been mentioned. For me, alot of Matchbox 20 and also "Sorry" by Buck Cherry.


----------



## harlan (May 24, 2008)

The Celts excel in this category...basically any Irish/Scottish ballad. 

Really partial to 'Ashokan Farewell'.

http://home.comcast.net/~phillymela/civil/civilwar_ashokan.mp3


----------



## Ahriman (May 24, 2008)

Nevermore: Cenotaph, All play dead, Forever, The lotus eaters, Insignificant, This godless endeavour, This sacrament, The hurting words
Slipknot: Vermilion, Gently, Skin ticket
Marilyn Manson: Cryptorchid, Last day on Earth, GodEatGod, In the shadow of the valley of death, Count to six and die


Tried to limit the number of songs to a minimal...


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2008)

harlan said:


> The Celts excel in this category...basically any Irish/Scottish ballad.
> 
> Really partial to *'Ashokan Farewell'*.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~phillymela/civil/civilwar_ashokan.mp3


 

Played by the Band of the Royal Marines of course! Excellent!


----------



## exile (May 24, 2008)

I should probably mention my own

there are quite a few (I'm giving away my dates here, I know): Bruce Hornsby's _Mandolin Rain_ and _The Road Not Taken_, The Left Banque's _Just Walk Away, Renee_, Eric Clapton's _Lead Me On_... but for me, the all-time desolation favorite has to be the Eagles' _Tequila Sunrise_...

... and on the classical side, the Mozart Requiem, which is now inextricably linked in my mind to 9/11...


----------



## ackks10 (May 24, 2008)

wow!!! this will really tell about my age (i don't think the young people will know these) ok i have two,


1...alone again naturally..*Gilbert O'Sullivan**
2.. honey,*[SIZE=-1] *Bobby Goldsboro*,


if these songs don't make you think about,well listen you will know what i mean.:wah:
[/SIZE]


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2008)

First Time Ever I saw Your Face - Roberta Flack
My Immortal  - Evanessence


Stone Dragone, have you seen the slide show of US Marine medics with My Immortal as the background music?


----------



## donald (May 24, 2008)

"What Did You Think" as performed live by Billy Vera and The Beaters 1987


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> First Time Ever I saw Your Face - Roberta Flack
> My Immortal  - Evanessence
> 
> 
> Stone Dragone, have you seen the slide show of US Marine medics with My Immortal as the background music?



Roberta Flack is one of my all time favorite female vocalists and I love her voice and music. But I can't see how First Time... is a depressing song. http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/r/robertaflack8341/thefirsttimeeverisawyourface288479.html
She sings quietly of the love she feels. 

Pray tell how is it depressing please?


----------



## crushing (May 24, 2008)

[yt]zH46SmVv8SU[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (May 24, 2008)

"Marian" by the Sisters of Mercy



> In a sea of faces, in a sea of doubt
> In this cruel place your voice above the maelstrom
> In the wake of this ship of fools I'm falling further down
> If you can see me, Marian, reach out and take me home.....
> ...


----------



## Fiendlover (May 24, 2008)

*The Fate Of Norns*
*By:  Amon Amarth

*I feel a chill in my heart
Like lingering winter cold
I and my son are torn apart
He was just 6 winters old

My first-born was he
And the last of my kin
The last one to carry my name
Death smiled at him its deadly grin
There is no one for me to blame

The fate of Norns await us all
There is no way to escape
The day to answer Oden's call
Or walk through hel's gate

I carry him to my ship
He seems to be asleep
But the deep blue colour of his lips
Is enough to make me weep

No man should have to bury his child
Yet this has been my share
The tears i shed run bitter and wild
It's a heavy burden to bear

His body feels so light in my arms
His skin is pale as snow
Yet his weight feels heavy in my heart
As my sadness continues to grow

Allfather!
What fate has been given me?
Why must I suffer?
Why must I feel this pain?
Allfather!
LIfe has lost it's meaning to me
I think I'm going insane!

I lay him down on a pyre
A burial worthy a king
And as I lie down by his side
I hear the weaving norns sing

The fate of Norns await us all
There is no way to escape
The day to answer Oden's call
Or walk through hel's gate

The fate of Norns await us all
I know this to be true
It's time to answer Odens's call
My son, he calls for me and you


One of my favorite songs ever, but yes it's very sad.


----------



## Fiendlover (May 24, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> *The Fate Of Norns*
> *By: Amon Amarth*I feel a chill in my heart
> Like lingering winter cold
> I and my son are torn apart
> ...


 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="


----------



## Fiendlover (May 24, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="


 




 
links never work for me lol


----------



## MBuzzy (May 24, 2008)

Cats in the Cradle....Very good one.

BUT, my picks....as runner up...

"Brick" by Ben Folds Five

And number one....(and I'm really SHOCKED that no one has mentioned it yet, because I think that the singer ACTUALLY CRIES during it)

"Since I told you its over" by Stereophonics


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2008)

I love ballads, so this is going to be a longish list...

Kenny Rogers - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town; Reuben James; Lucille; Daytime Friends
Tracy Chapman - Fast Car; Smoke and Ashes; Cold Feet; The Rape of the World; Less than Strangers; Behind the Wall
Barry Manilow - Copacabana
Don McLean - American Pie
Elton John - Daniel
Nickelback - If Everyone Cared
Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
Tim McGraw - Live Like You Were Dying
Rod Stewart - Young Turks
Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## fyn5000 (May 24, 2008)

Ghosts of Autumn  by Spock's Beard


Listen to the whisper of the rain
																							 																							 																							 																							Voices in the mist
																							 																							 																							 																							Beyond your window
																							 																							 																							 																							And you remember
																							 																							 																							 																							Days of love she spun a web of chains
																							 																							 																							 																							That wrapped around your heart
																							 																							 																							 																							And when you held her
																							 																							 																							 																							You held forever

Green to grey
																							 																							 																							 																							As forever slipped away
																							 																							 																							 																							And down through the years
																							 																							 																							 																							The seasons changed
																							 																							 																							 																							Still a cold wind blows today
																							 																							 																							 																							No sun to melt the frost
																							 																							 																							 																							Because she's lost among the
																							Ghosts Of Autumn

Fate's a quiet river at your feet
																							 																							 																							 																							It rose up slow and dark
																							 																							 																							 																							Without a warning
																							 																							 																							 																							And pulled you under
																							 																							 																							 																							Now she's gone but haunting every dream
																							 																							 																							 																							Scattered on the wind
																							 																							 																							 																							And in the rolling
																							Of distant thunder

Green to grey
																							 																							 																							 																							As forever slipped away
																							 																							 																							 																							And down through the years
																							 																							 																							 																							The seasons changed
																							 																							 																							 																							Still a cold wind blows today
																							 																							 																							 																							No sun to melt the frost
																							 																							 																							 																							Because she's lost among the
																							Ghosts Of Autumn


----------



## Big Don (May 24, 2008)

George Strait: When, did you stop, lovin' me?
George Jones: He stopped loving her today


----------



## Tez3 (May 25, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Roberta Flack is one of my all time favorite female vocalists and I love her voice and music. But I can't see how First Time... is a depressing song. http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/r/robertaflack8341/thefirsttimeeverisawyourface288479.html
> She sings quietly of the love she feels.
> 
> Pray tell how is it depressing please?


 

While not a depressing song as such the meaning of it for me means it's a sad song. I think people attach sentiments to songs that the sing/writer didn't mean at the time the record was made?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> While not a depressing song as such the meaning of it for me means it's a sad song. I think people attach sentiments to songs that the sing/writer didn't mean at the time the record was made?



:asian: ok.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 25, 2008)

Queensryche: "Another Rainy Night", "I Don't Believe In Love"

Manowar: "Today Is A Good Day To Die"

Rammstein: "Sonne"

Dethklok: "Detharmonic", "Go Into The Water".

And there are a few American folk songs from the Revolution/Civil War eras that do it too:

"Johnny I Hardly Knew Ye"

"When Johnny Comes Marching Home Again"

"Johnny Has Gone For A Soldier"( That johnny 's just kept takin' grief over the centuries from EVERYONE, huh?)


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2008)

The song guaranteed to have tears streaming down my face is Yerushalayim Shel Zahav sung by Ofra Haza. Absolute magic.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 26, 2008)

A couple more from my melancholy teenage years:

Early Morning Clown - Nektar
This Time Around - Deep Purple
Heathaze - Genesis

No cloud, a sleepy calm
Sunbaked earth that's cooled by gentle breeze
And trees with rustling leaves
Only endless days without a care
Nothing must be done
Silent as a day can be
Far off sounds of others on their chosen run
As they do all those things they feel give life some meaning
Even if they're dull
Time to stop this dreaming, must rejoin the real world
As revealed by orange lights and a smoky atmosphere
The trees and I are shaken by the same winds but whereas
The trees will lose their withered leaves
I just can't seem to let them loose
And they can't refresh me those hot winds of the south
Feel like an alien, a stranger in an alien place
Now the light id fading fast
Chances slip away, a time will come to pass
When there'll be none
Then addicted to a perfumed poison
Betrayed by its aftertaste
We shall lose the wonder and find nothing in return
Many are the substitutes but they're powerless an their own
Beware the fisherman who's casting out his line
Into a dried up river bed
But don't try to tell him cos he won't believe you
Throw some bread to the ducks instead, it's easier that way
Feel like an alien, a stranger in an alien place


----------



## MBuzzy (May 26, 2008)

I forgot one....

"Regarding Stephen" by Blues Traveler


----------



## donald (May 27, 2008)

I am either much older than I wanted to believe, or much more sheltered than I ever believed. The vast majority of these songs I have never heard of! That in, and of itself is quite depressing. It brings to mind one of my favorite teen angst songs "Love Hurts" by Nazareth.

Ahh to be YOUNG, and depressed those were the days.


----------



## exile (May 27, 2008)

donald said:


> I am either much older than I wanted to believe, or much more sheltered than I ever believed. The vast majority of these songs I have never heard of! That in, and of itself is quite depressing. It brings to mind one of my favorite teen angst songs "Love Hurts" by Nazareth.
> 
> *Ahh to be YOUNG, and depressed those were the days.*



It sounds weird, but yes, that's exactly it. Something very oddly appealing about those days...

... if only we had known then that it really was going to turn out all right in the end, eh?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2008)

exile said:


> I was recently talking with a friend about songs we liked, and I suddenly realized not just that an awful lot of mineperhaps most of themare rather sad, even grim, but that very often, when I'm in a bleak kind of mood, I prefer to listen to this sort of music rather than anything cheerful or uplifting. I was curious whether other people found this to be true, and, for those of you who don't mind confiding this sort of thing, what your favorite depressing songs are. Anyone?


"Sad Song" and "lady Day" by Lou Reed.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me



This

I cant listen to this without crying like a little girl with a skinned knee.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 28, 2008)

I'm feeling this one acutely tonite...



> How long? How long? Hold on,
> Safe within this womb of living stone.
> Nothing changes, nothing grows, fly out as we will.
> And yet, I hold us to it still.
> ...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 30, 2008)

"Don't look, don't look" the shadows breathe
Whispering me away from you
"Don't wake at night to watch her sleep
You know that you will always lose
This trembling Adored
Tousled bird mad girl... "

"Oh don't talk of love" the shadows purr
Murmuring me away from you
"Don't talk of worlds that never were
The end is all that's ever true
There's nothing you can ever say
Nothing you can ever do... "

"Just paint your face" the shadows smile
Slipping me away from you
"Oh it doesn't matter how you hide
Find you if we're wanting to
So slide back down and close your eyes
Sleep a while You must be tired... "

But every night I burn
Every night I call your name
Every night I burn
Every night I fall again
Every night I burn
Scream the animal scream
Every night I burn
Dream the crow black dream...


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 4, 2008)

_I have two.  One of them is slipped away because it reminds me of when my Uncle died of Cancer, and the other is In My Life by the Beatles because it was the song that was playing on the radio when I found out my Aunt committed suicide.

Slipped Away by Avril Lavigne

Na na, na na na, na na
I miss you, miss you so bad
I don't forget you, oh it's so sad
I hope you can hear me
I remember it clearly

The day you slipped away
Was the day I found it won't be the same
Ooooh

Na na na na na na na

I didn't get around to kiss you
Goodbye on the hand
I wish that I could see you again
I know that I can't

Oooooh
I hope you can hear me cause I remember it clearly

The day you slipped away
Was the day I found it won't be the same
Ooooh

I had my wake up
Won't you wake up
I keep asking why
And I can't take it
It wasn't fake
It happened, you passed by

Now you are gone, now you are gone
There you go, there you go
Somewhere I can't bring you back
Now you are gone, now you are gone
There you go, there you go,
Somewhere your not coming back

The day you slipped away
Was the day i found it won't be the same noo..
The day you slipped away
Was the day that i found it won't be the same oooh...

Na na, na na na, na na
I miss you


In My Life by the Beatles

There are places I remember 
All my life, though some have changed 
Some forever not for better 
Some have gone and some remain 
All these places had their moments 
With lovers and friends 
I still can recall 
Some are dead and some are living 
In my life I've loved them all 

But of all these friends and lovers 
there is no one compares with you 
And these memories lose their meaning 
When I think of love as something new 
Though I know I'll never lose affection 
For people and things that went before 
I know I'll often stop and think about them 
In my life I love you more 

Though I know I'll never lose affection 
For people and things that went before 
I know I'll often stop and think about them 
In my life I love you more 
In my life I love you more _


----------



## tellner (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm a Blues fan, spoiled for choice. Here's a few, not all of the the Blues...

_St. James Infirmary _or the Koko Taylor/Willie Dixon updated version _Insane Asylum
Rambling Boy
Irene Goodnight_ - Ah Leadbelly, that man could make the Devil cry
_Run Straight Down - _Warren Zevon
_Knock Knock Knocking on Heaven's Door_ - Warren Zevon on _The Wind_
_Why Women Cry_ - Marcia Ball
_Another Man Done Gone_
_Ira Hayes
Bad Blood_ - Son Seals
_Knock at the Door_

And so many others


----------



## exile (Jul 4, 2008)

tellner said:


> I'm a Blues fan, spoiled for choice. Here's a few, not all of the the Blues...
> 
> _St. James Infirmary _or the Koko Taylor/Willie Dixon updated version



I was reared on the Dave van Ronk version... and yes, gratifyingly sad, absolutely.



tellner said:


> _Knock Knock Knocking on Heaven's Door_ - Warren Zevon on _The Wind_



... another bullseye.

Another one worthy of mention, for its grimly accurate depiction of the lethal power of denial, is Springsteen's _Atlantic City_. A fail-safe bummer, no matter how good a mood I start off in....


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 5, 2008)

_Act of Remembrance_ - The Proclaimers


----------



## Tames D (Jul 5, 2008)

I think Mike Rutherford wrote this song about me and my old man...


*T**he Living Years Lyrics
*Artist(Band):*Mike & The Mechanics* 
Review The Song (4)Print the Lyrics







*Complimentary "The Living Years" Ringtone*




​Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thoughts
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talkin' in defense

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So Don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different date
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be O.K.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

Say it loud, say it clear
Say it loud
Don't give up
Don't give in
And don't know what you can do next


----------



## Kreth (Jul 5, 2008)

Metallica - Fade to Black
Sevendust (kind of) - Angel's Son


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jul 16, 2008)

there are a bunch of sad songs for me but the one that tears me up everytime is the song. FEED JAKE it/s about a man who is dying and all he wants is for someone to feed his dog


----------



## Jenna (Jul 17, 2008)

exile said:


> The Left Banque's _Just Walk Away, Renee_


Yes, such a touching song.. There are some wonderful covers too if you look about..

Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit.  Hard to imagine a more grave and yet poignant song ever, even though it is not one the listener feels personal about I think..

Walking After You - Foo Fighters - true pathos in here and such a well assembled song
In My Life - The Beatles - so yearning I think
Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen - already mentioned I think..
Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall - a lump in the throat song for me..
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - with that video wow..
Transatlanticism - Death Cab for Cutie - the most wistful song ever written I would argue..

And there are loads of songs that would make me wistful and but are not sad / depressing per se..
Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
More Than This - Roxy Music - I fell in love with this song after watching Lost in Translation 

I wonder why do we listen to the sad stuff???

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## jkembry (Jul 17, 2008)

For me an oldie

"Why Me Lord" - Kris Kirstofferson


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 24, 2008)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]*You Never Even Called Me By My Name  (David Allen Coe)*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Well, it was all that I could do to keep from cryin' 
Sometimes it seems so useless to remain 
You don't have to call me darlin'...darlin' 
You never even call me by my name. 

Well, you don't have to call me Waylon Jennings 
And you don't have to call me Charley Pride. 
And you don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore. 
Even though your on my fightin' side. 

And I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. 
You don't have to call me darlin'...darlin' 
You never even call me by my name. 

Well, I've heard my name a few times in your phone book 
And I've seen it on signs where I've played But the only time I know I'll hear David Allan Coe 
Is when Jesus has his final judgement day. 

So I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. 
You don't have to call me darlin'...darlin' 
You never even call me by my name. 

Well, a friend of mine named Steve Goodman wrote that song 
And he told me it was the perfect country-western song 
I wrote him back a letter and told him it was NOT the perfect country-western song because he hadn't said anything at all about 
mama, or trains, or trucks, or prison, or gettin' drunk. 
Well, he sat down and wrote another verse to the song and he sent it to me 
And after reading it, I realized that my friend had written the perfect country-western song. 
And I felt obliged to include it on this album. The last verse goes like this here: 

Well, I was drunk the day my Mom got outta prison. 
And I went to pick her up in the rain. 
But, before I could get to the station in my pickup truck 
She got runned over by a damned old train. 

And I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. No, 
You don't have to call me darlin'...darlin' 
You never even call me 
Well, I wonder why you don't call me 
Why don't you ever call me by my name? [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2008)

_Cat's In The Cradle_, by Harry Chapin (Not the Guns n Roses remake)

My child arrived just the other day 
He came to the world in the usual way 
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay 
He learned to walk while I was away 
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew 
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you, Dad 
You know I'm gonna be like you" 

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon 
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon 
When you comin' home, Dad? 
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Son 
You know we'll have a good time then." 

My son turned ten just the other day 
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play 
Can you teach me to throw", I said "Not today 
I got a lot to do", he said, "That's ok" 
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed 
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah 
You know I'm gonna be like him" 

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon 
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon 
"When you comin' home, Dad?" 
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Son 
You know we'll have a good time then." 

Well, he came home from college just the other day 
So much like a man, I just had to say 
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while?" 
He shook his head and said with a smile 
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys 
See you later, can I have them please?" 

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon 
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon 
"When you comin' home, Son? 
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Son 
You know we'll have a good time then." 

I've long since retired, my son's moved away 
I called him up just the other day 
I said, "I'd like to see you, if you don't mind" 
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time 
You see, my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu 
But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad 
It's been sure nice talking to you" 

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me 
He'd grown up just like me 
My boy was just like me 

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon 
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon 
When you comin' home, Son? 
I don't know when, but we'll get together then, Son 
You know we'll have a good time then


----------



## teekin (Jul 25, 2008)

Heroin- Velvet Underground
Beautiful Goodbye- Amanda Marshall
Spaces In between- Dave Mathews Band
Heroes- David Bowie
Love will Tear us Apart- Joy Division


----------



## zDom (Jul 25, 2008)

Haven't made it all the way through this thread, so I don't know if this one has been mentioned yet, but:

"That's The Way"
(Page, Plant, as performed by Led Zeppelin)

I don't know how I'm gonna tell you, I can't play with you no more, 
I don't know how I'm gonna do what mama told me, My friend, the boy next door. 
I can't believe what people saying, You're gonna let your hair hang down, 
I'm satisfied to sit here working all day long, You're in the darker side of town.

And when I'm out I see you walking, Why don't your eyes see me?
Could it be you've found another game to play, What did mama say to me?

That's The Way, Oh, That's The Way it oughtta be, yeah, yeah, 
Mama say That's The Way it oughtta stay, yeah, yeah, ooh, ooh

And yesterday I saw you standing by the river, 
And weren't those tears that filled your eyes? 
And all the fish that lay in dirty water dying, 
Had they got you hypnotized? 

And yesterday I saw you kissing tiny flowers, 
But all that lives is born to die. 
And so I say to you that nothing really matters, 
And all you do is stand and cry. 

I don't know what to say about it, 
When all your ears are turned away, 
But now's the time to look and look again at what you see, 
Is that the way it ought to stay? 

That's the way... That's the way it oughtta be, oh don't you know now, 
Mama said, mama said... that's the way it's gonna stay, yeah. ahh, ahhh, ahhhhhhhh


----------



## matt.m (Jul 27, 2008)

Like others have said: It is all about the type of sad or depressed I am.

My top 3 sad songs have to be:
Too Much Love Will Kill You
The Show Must Go On 
Who Wants to Live Forever.
All by Queen. All for different reasons they are three of my muses. Being a combat vet with PTSD is a hard thing to cope and conquer, you can cope but never conquer. No matter what.

However on the flip sideI will say that the following are sad pick me ups if you will:
We Will Rock You/We Are the Champions
Princes of the Universe
Hammer To Fall

In their own way each song talks about perserverance and overcoming adversity. Acceptance of the truth no matter how good or bad. Just accept it and work with it.

I will share the lyrics to "Too Much Love Will Kill You". and "The Show Must Go On".  From being in the absolute worst places in the world and trying to help the people and regretfully killing all the people I did I identify with these songs the best.

"Too Much Love Will kill You."
I'm just the pieces of the man I used to be 
Too many bitter tears are raining down on me 
I'm far away from home 
And I've been facing this alone 
For much too long 
I feel like no-one ever told the truth to me 
About growing up and what a struggle it would be 
In me tangled state of mind 
I've been looking back to find 
Where I went wrong 

Too much love will kill you 
If you can't make up your mind 
Torn between the lover 
And the love you leave behind 
You're headed for disaster 
'cos you never read the signs 
Too much love will kill you 
Every time 

I'm just the shadow of the man I used to be 
And it seems like there's no way out of this for me 
I used to bring you sunshine 
Now all I ever do is bring you down 
How would it be if you were standing in my shoes 
Can't you see that it's impossible to choose 
No there's no making sense of it 
Every way I go I'm bound to lose 

Too much love will kill you 
Just as sure as none at all 
It'll drain the power that's in you 
Make you plead and scream and crawl 
And the pain will make you crazy 
You're the victim of your crime 
Too much love will kill you 
Every time 

Too much love will kill you 
It'll make your life a lie 
Yes, too much love will kill you 
And you won't understand why 
You'd give your life, you'd sell your soul 
But here it comes again 
Too much love will kill you 
In the end... 

In the end.

"The Show Must Go On"
Empty spaces - what are we living for?
Abandoned places - I guess we know the score..
On and on!
Does anybody know what we are looking for?

Another hero - another mindless crime.
Behind the curtain, in the pantomime.
Hold the line!
Does anybody want to take it anymore?
The Show must go on!
The Show must go on!
Inside my heart is breaking,
My make-up may be flaking,
But my smile, still, stays on!

Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance.
Another heartache - another failed romance.
On and on!
Does anybody know what we are living for?
I guess i'm learning
I must be warmer now..
I'll soon be turning round the corner now.
Outside the dawn is breaking,
But inside in the dark I'm aching to be free!

The Show must go on!
The Show must go on! Yeah!
Ooh! Inside my heart is breaking!
My make-up may be flaking!
But my smile, still, stays on!
Yeah! oh oh oh

My soul is painted like the wings of butterflies,
Fairy tales of yesterday, will grow but never die,
I can fly, my friends!

The Show must go on! Yeah!
The Show must go on!
I'll face it with a grin!
I'm never giving in!
On with the show!

I'll top the bill!
I'll overkill!
I have to find the will to carry on!
On with the,
On with the show!

The Show must go on.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 27, 2008)

*I'm Not in Love - 10cc*  sung like it is meant..  so heartfelt.  Just an amazing choon.


----------

